# Canister Filter Take-up Tube



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

The take-up tube on my canister filter doesn't go down very deep in my 55 gallon tank. Is there any drawback if I lengthen the tube so it sits at about mid-level??

Thanks

Van


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How far up is it? Shouldn't be a problem really unless you are worried about air getting into filter if it drops below the intake. It may also, depending on your circulation, have a harder time collecting waste off the bottom but it will not affect your filtration.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I have 18" of water height (from the substrate to the top of the water). The very bottom of the intake strainer is only at 5". I'd like it to be around 9" in depth. I wouldn't think it would hurt the filtration any???


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

13razorbackfan: The intake tubes in your videos are way deeper than mine. Love the black background! What did you use for that?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ohio Cichlid Lover said:


> 13razorbackfan: The intake tubes in your videos are way deeper than mine. Love the black background! What did you use for that?


Thanks...just rustoleum gloss black spray paint. I did it when I took my tank down to put in new floors. Only took 24hrs to try and cure.

Can you post a pic of your intake tube? You can buy the stuff pretty cheap to lengthen it.


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I will post a pic of the intake tube in a little while. Thanks for the help.


----------

